# Celtics 2006 Draft Poll



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Last year I posted a poll for the draft. One problem with that one I left out Green b/c I figured no way would he fall to us. This year I will place conditions on three players in the top 5 in both major mocks. Only vote for Aldridge, Morrison, or Bargani if you really think they will be available. Otherwise vote for one of the remaining players and you can include the caveat I would like so and so if available in your subsequent post.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Celtics 2007 draft poll*

I went out on a limb and picked Rajon Rondo.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

As of now:

1. Rudy Gay
2. Tyrus Thomas
3. Randy Foye
4. Patrick O'Bryant
5. Sergio Rodgriguez


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I want Rudy Gay


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Probably Tyrus Thomas. However, I'd love Adam Morrison to fall to us. Especially if he lives up to the hype of the second coming of Larry Legend.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

tdk1984 said:


> Especially if he lives up to the hype of the second coming of Larry Legend.


No.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

I hate to say this b/c I admire Morrison's ability to excel in college despite his diabetes, but if I'm a GM I'm wondering if he won't have problems during the course of an 82 game season. IIRC he had to check his blood sugar at every time out during college. I feel bad for even saying it and I hope it isn't an issue for 
him but I would be a little wary.

If we could get Bargani or Aldridge those would be my favorite choices. However, I think they will be off 
the board. 

I picked Gay in the poll. If not Gay, Tyrus Thomas, then Patrick O'Bryant. Saer Sene sounds intriguing from what I've read but I'd only roll the dice on him if the above weren't available. Please no Redick, or Shelden Williams.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

I wouldn't want Redick or Williams either. Duke players typically struggle in the NBA. I'd also be worried about whether or not Redick will be able to put his horrific performance in Duke's loss to LSU in the Sweet Sixteen behind him.


----------



## tdk1984 (May 9, 2005)

Premier said:


> No.


I wasn't saying he will. However, he *might*.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

The last three won't be on the board when we get to pick. 
I wouldn't hate Rondo, and he's got some experience, so why not?
I don't want Redick, I just don't think he'll live up to the hype. 
Thomas maybe, but he's still very raw. 
I do like Williams. (Marcus, not Shelden)


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Well I chose Marcus Williams of course but that's assuming Aldridge would never fall to #7 or else that is a no brainer.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Last chance to vote poll closes tomorrow at 2:00 pm.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Just curious Celtics fans, but do you really like Tyrus Thomas? He seems to be sliding down draft boards and he really might be there at #7. I'm just wondering if you see him fitting into the team.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I do like him, however I don't see him fitting in anywhere in our roster with Gomes and Scalabrine playing both forward positions and Jefferson and Szczerbiak at power forward and small forward, respectively. If he can develop his midrange game out to eighteen feet, he'd be much more useful, but right now, he's a very raw Josh Smith. I like his help defense, but it would be much more useful for a power forward or center, rather than a power three.

I like Ronnie Brewer much more.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Hmmm Gay or Tyrus would be good for me. I DO NOT want Redick. I disliked him at Duke and would hate to see him in green.

When and what time is the draft? I've been busy lately and don't know when anything is.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

June 28th, 7:00 PM EST


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I extended the poll to five and a half hours before the draft.

Vote [or die].


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> I extended the poll to five and a half hours before the draft.
> 
> Vote [or die].


Does my vote really matter? No matter how hard we try Bush will always win in the end.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Badnarik '08!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Badnarik '08!



McCain '08!


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

supposedly the blazers have a blog going on their board saying Morrison is likely to not be selected by them. so he could potientally fall to your Minnie, assuming Sheldon Williams has a promise with Atlanta, and Jordan actually takes Gay (assuming thats not a smoke screen).

So you might get the best player and not have to trade. Morrison and Pierce. Plus maybe Joel Pryzbilla signed in the off season. Not bad.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Obama '08


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Obama '12


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

I thought I'd bump these old polls. Interestingly enough only 2 votes for Roy last year.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

max powers said:


> I thought I'd bump these old polls. Interestingly enough only 2 votes for Roy last year.


Nice catch Max! All the Monday Morning QB's sad about Roy...where were they last summer? Same amount of votes that Rondo got by the way.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

max powers said:


> I thought I'd bump these old polls. Interestingly enough only 2 votes for Roy last year.


That's because you only allowed one choice. The people voting for Gay and Thomas chose guys that were younger, healthier, and that they saw as being better in the long-term. If you go back to the actual draft discussion threads you can see that debate running through them (short term gain vs. long term gain). I'm still fairly certain that Gay will be the better player down the road, which is why I had my top 3 as Gay, Foye (mostly for trade purposes), Roy. The only surprise I see are the Patrick O'lowobryant votes. How did that dog manage four entries?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ahem... and...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Monday Morning Quarterback, you say?


----------

